# Watchlist that has small chart for each stock



## 56gsa (17 January 2018)

Question.....

I saw a guy in a cafe with a watchlist he was scrolling down on - so it had one line per stick - but at the end of the line it had a small chart 

Handy tool so you don't have to flick to the chart for each stock ...

Does anyone know which software has this functionality?

Thanks


----------



## greggles (18 January 2018)

56gsa said:


> Question.....
> 
> I saw a guy in a cafe with a watchlist he was scrolling down on - so it had one line per stick - but at the end of the line it had a small chart
> 
> ...




Was it a mobile app or PC software?


----------



## 56gsa (18 January 2018)

greggles said:


> Was it a mobile app or PC software?




he was on a laptop ...


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2018)

Probably Yahoo.


----------



## rashed1 (18 January 2018)

NewProbably Yahoo.


----------



## 56gsa (18 January 2018)

thanks all - could have been yahoo ... yahoo charts are just day ones whereas his looked longer term 
anyways will keep looking... cheers


----------

